# boost gauge



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I was wondering what you guys have done to install a boost gauge in your Allroad. I've talked to a few places and they said they would have to get back to me. What I really would like is a pod on the very bottom of the A-pillar. 
what options do I have?
TIA


----------

